# Sockhead Pueblan Milk.



## DannyLeigh

I'm not quite sure which section to post this in but, what is a 'Sockhead' Pueblan Milksnake? I know it's a morph but what does it look like? It just seems like a funny name! :lol2:


----------



## guypettigrew

I think it means it's got a white snout, like a sock has been pulled onto it's head.

Here's a picture of an arizona mountain kingsnake, which has a "sockhead".

And a Californian mountain kingsnake, which doesn't.

Or it may mean something completely different!! Perhaps someone else can confirm?

Guy


----------



## DannyLeigh

Thanks!

Can anyone else offer any advice? :2thumb:


----------



## Carlie

Is this one? If so, that's amazingly pretty! :mf_dribble:


----------



## DannyLeigh

Is the milk snake in this thread a sockhead?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/232708-freshly-shed-pueblan-milksnake.html

Thanks,
Dan.


----------



## gaz0123

i have a sock head milksnake they get there name because of the colouring on there head like below u cant see it properly cuz she wouldnt sit still but she is a sockhead \/


----------



## Triangulum

A Sockhead is a morph of the Pueblan Milksnake. What makes a sockhead is a much broader/larger white band behind it's head/flowing onto the head. They are a very pretty morph, But nothing much from a normal, Just the larger white band behind the head.

Scott


----------



## guypettigrew

Ah, so it's not a white snout, then?

Does that have a special name?

Guy


----------



## Triangulum

Hi Guy,

Im not sure if there is a name for that? Just speckled nose, But I don't think it is a certain name. Im sure Sockhead means the first White band is almost covering the head or almost twice the size as the rest of the white bands on the body.

Scott


----------



## gaz0123

like in teh pic i just put on here


----------



## thalie_knights

the sockhead just relates to the larger proprtion of the 'band' behind the head..pueblans dont tend to have any banding around the 'nose' area, perhaps slight speckling..honduran milksnakes have the band behind the head AS WELL as the nose band...helps differentiate between the two a juvies..


----------



## Willythegame

my wee dude has the speckling on the nose


----------



## rach.falcon.burden

Triangulum said:


> A Sockhead is a morph of the Pueblan Milksnake. What makes a sockhead is a much broader/larger white band behind it's head/flowing onto the head. They are a very pretty morph, But nothing much from a normal, Just the larger white band behind the head. Scott Hello, is it just parents with more pronounced lighter head markings or is it different genetics?


----------

